# Cavalier Free Flyte arrow rest help needed



## OBE

I began using a Cavalier Free Flyte arrow rest about mid summer. I have been very happy with it. It was extremely easy to get dialed in. I have only had to replace a support arm once. It's been a good rest. I have the magnet set to return the support arm out (away from the riser).

While shooting tonight, the support arm stuck in (against the riser). I looked for anything broken or jammed. Nothing found. Then I thought that the magnet had fallen out but it was still properly in place. I removed the magnet to see if it had cracked. No, it looked good. This is where things got wierd. I inserted the magnet, got the support arm readjusted and shot another arrow. The support arm stuck again. Inspections showed no visible signs of obstructions or damage. I removed the magnet again and it still looked good. I reinserted the magnet both ways and the support arm reacted to the magnet pushing and pulling. I put the magnet back in and with my finger, pushed the support arm closed and it stuck. I flipped the magnet over and repeated the process. It seems that everytime the support arm closes now, it reverses the polarity of the magnet. Are there other factors involved that I am not seeing or smart enough to know about. I am totally baffled on this one. Has anyone else experienced this?


----------



## fuelracerpat

Have you re-calibrated the flux capacitor?

Seriously.......I don't have a good answer for you. I have been shooting that rest for about two years and have upon occasion have the arm "stick" in toward the riser, I usually fool with it a few minutes, loosen and re-tighten the clamp holding the support arm and whatnot and things seem to work again. I am curious though, as to why you had to replace the support arm?
As I said I have been shooting the same rest for two years and haven't done that. My rest probably has 30-35,000 shots across it.


----------



## big cypress

i also wondered about 'replace support arm' . my arm also sticks by riser sometimes . i've also had arm catch on threads of plunger .


----------



## Unclegus

I've seen the arm catch slightly on the bottom of the nylon tip of the plunger, but never on the rest itself, and I've fooled with these things for years. And the magnet reversing polarity IMO is a stretch. I think I would take the rest completely apart and look at it with a magnifying glass to see if you can locate a burr..... What kind of bullets are you shooting on this and what kind of fletch???


----------



## OBE

The support arm wire broke at the 90 degree bend. It may have been a bad batch of wire or something stressed it in the bending process. It only had around 7000 arrows through it. 

If I hadn't been doing the troubleshooting on it myself last night, I would have a hard time believing someone, telling me that the magnet was reversing polarity. I am going to video tape this alien abduction tonight, so that others will have a better understanding of the situation. I am very new to Archery Talk and could use some coaching on the steps to take, when posting a video. I am sure that the first problem I will encounter is the size of the file. My camcorders lowest resolution setting will still produce a large file, for a short video clip.


----------



## OBE

_What kind of bullets are you shooting on this and what kind of fletch??? _

I am shooting 28 1/2", Easton XX78, 2315, 125gr field point, 4" VaneTec straight plastic with slight right offset.


----------



## Bowfinger

My experience with this rest (I have them on 4 bows) is that if you have broken the arm you have had it set up with rearward riser contact. That is where it broke. When you replaced it you have the rest wire to far up in the rest where the set screw holds it in place. Loosen the set screw that holds the wire and slide it downward a small amount. The reason it sticks in the fully collapsed position is wire end is binding when fully collapsed. I hope this makes sense to all of you but I am sure it will fix your problem.

>>>--------------->Bowfinger


----------



## OBE

I took a look at the wire, just in case it moved after a few thousand shots. It was still at the mark I made. I pulled it out and cleaned it. Put it back in with plenty of room to spare and got the same results. Did the magnet flip again and it is good for one movement and then the magnet reverses. I called a friend to borrow his microscope, so I can take a closer look at the magnet.


----------



## BUS314

*bingo*



bowfinger said:


> my experience with this rest (i have them on 4 bows) is that if you have broken the arm you have had it set up with rearward riser contact. That is where it broke. When you replaced it you have the rest wire to far up in the rest where the set screw holds it in place. Loosen the set screw that holds the wire and slide it downward a small amount. The reason it sticks in the fully collapsed position is wire end is binding when fully collapsed. I hope this makes sense to all of you but i am sure it will fix your problem.
> 
> >>>--------------->bowfinger


========= x2


----------



## OBE

_My experience with this rest (I have them on 4 bows) is that if you have broken the arm you have had it set up with rearward riser contact. That is where it broke._

I hadn't taken this into account. Thanks. The wire is fairly tough.


----------



## Bowfinger

With the gauge of the wire it takes several thousand shots for the wire to break. This could be much less if you have a less than ideal release. The other thing to take into account is if you cut your own supportr arm wire from music wire. If you did, what you used to cut it may be making your bind. Check the end where it was cut to make sure it is burr free.

>>>------------>Bowfinger


----------



## OBE

I purchased the replacements directly from AAE/Cavalier. I looked at all three of them and they seem to be OK. If I am not releasing correctly, do you think I might be forcing the arrow into the arm at a bad angle? Which is causing premature failure.


----------



## BUS314

*Also*

incorrrect nocking point ht will slam the shaft down onto the wire


----------



## Bowfinger

I am sure the magnet is not reversing polarity. I think the best way to fix this problem is watch the video that you are going to make and upload. I am sure it is something in your set up.

>>>----------------->Bowfinger


----------



## OBE

I finally found and fixed the problem. It had nothing to do with set up nor wire hang up. It was a magnet issue making me believe the polarity was being reversed. The small magnet had worked itself loose within the holder. Everytime the support arm folded in, the small magnet would flip over. Thus making it seem that the big magnet had changed properties. It would happen very fast and I got lucky and caught the light reflecting off of it during one of the flips. I glued the small magnet back in place and the rest is once again performing perfectly. Thanks to all for their suggestions.


----------



## Bowfinger

Glad to see the problem resolved


>>>------------->Bowfinger


----------



## jhart75609

I was betting you were shooting at the North Pole! Glad to see you got it worked out. I really like that rest.


----------

